# Im Worried About 29g



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

ok i had my 3 inch rbp in a 10g for about a month until i could upgrade his tank.So i came by a sale for a 29 tank so i bought it and it dide't come with a filter so i had to use the 10gs one.So i put my rbp from the 10g into the 29g without cyclein.But i put some of the old gravel from the 10g and some of the water and some of the rocks and same filter penguin 125 wit bio wheel.And i had this kit helps cycle its tablets u put 1 in it dissolves it puts bacteria and all that.And a tablet for clear ammiona to clean the ammiona and a correct ph to get ph at right level.And i am worried if the rbp will be ok in that tank without it cyclin.or is it cycled yet? if it anit how long will it take? my p looks more active in the 29g tank then the 10g i put the p in the tank last night. Please Reply


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

please help me


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Rite m8!! As for the Ph u should just use normal tap water levels so u can gaurantee its the same all the time!! Ps arent Ph sensitive!!! Like i said on meesenger the bacteria and stuff is in the gravel n filter media so as long as ur usin all the old stuff and it didnt dry out u'l b fine wivout any additives!!!!


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks alot anyone else got any opinion?


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

You should be just fine. 
P's are very hardy and with all your old filters and gravel it should cycle quickly


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

if you used your old filter and media, you should be fine


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

ya i did thnkz and i use sum water


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

As I was told once, you have more beneficial bacteria in your gravel than any additive you can put in your water. The additives are for brand new tanks and filter media.


----------

